# How are people accessing their Tivo remotely?



## fearby (Nov 26, 2003)

Using Tivoweb/ tivowebplus of course.

There are several options - listed here but I want a compromise between ease of setting up and safety. What have people found to be best?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Dynamic DNS and simply username/password protection of TW itself. Not had a problem in the couple of years I've used it.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Been using Orenosp for several years without any issue. Mind you it was free then. On NTL (now Virgin) BB so have a virtually static IP address so don't use Dydns etc.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

I used to use LogMeIn from work until they blocked it.


----------



## Restorer (Jan 6, 2002)

Free dynamic dns service from www.dyndns.org.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Static IP and port forwarding, protected only by the password and the fact it's a TiVo not an unpatched Windows PC (which is what hackers are lookiing for)


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Same as TCM2007. Static IP address and non standard port number forwarded by router. Tivoweb password security to login. Telnet and FTP access blocked from internet.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Static IP and port forwarding, protected only by the password and the fact it's a TiVo not an unpatched Windows PC (which is what hackers are lookiing for)


It seems unlike you not to have wanted to implement an https server directly on the Tivo as I believe is possible and some have already managed to do.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

If it ain't broke...?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> If it ain't broke...?


It will only be broke if and when the hackers turn their attentions to invading the small number of S1 Tivos connected to the internet. If they wanted to they could wreak all manor of havoc on us but fortunately so far they don't seem to have been interested.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Pete - put the paranoia back in the box. No-one is interested in TiVo's exposed to the web. Well, other than other TiVo owners prepared to do dictionary attacks. Which I can count on no hands.

In the real world, the only thing hackers want is a machine they can turn into a Zombie. Unprotected\unpatched Windows PCs are much more common than TiVos. 

The standard password protection - in my opinion - is enough on a TiVo. SSL, etc is possible but for those who are paranoid with too much time on their hands to implement it.

Enough said.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Out of interest Pete - do you have a burglar alarm on your house?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> It seems unlike you not to have wanted to implement an https server directly on the Tivo as I believe is possible and some have already managed to do.


Contrary to the evidence of the amount I post on here, I do have the remnants of a life!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> Out of interest Pete - do you have a burglar alarm on your house?


No as that would have meant giving various neighbours keys to my apartment. 

I did however change all the locks after I moved in here for much higher security ones, especially as the tinpot dictators who run the management company had keys they wouldn't hand over for the original set that I replaced.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Contrary to the evidence of the amount I post on here, I do have the remnants of a life!


Surely not!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> Contrary to the evidence of the amount I post on here, I do have the remnants of a life!


That's not fair I want one of those  Then again, being still unemployed I probably couldn't afford one


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> That's not fair I want one of those  Then again, being still unemployed I probably couldn't afford one


I was going to mention that there were other forum members with over 5,000 posts who we could be sure definitely did not have lives and then point vaguely in your direction. But I was then concerned you might take it as an insult rather than a complement. 

However as the definition of a truly dedicated Tivo user is surely that you have no other life then perhaps you should after all take it as a complement.  :up:


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

TeeHee. I wouldn't have been offended; much


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> TeeHee. I wouldn't have been offended; much


Hey I was forgetting you do have another life. Its called V+


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't have one of those. Don't need one. Got Tivo


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> I don't have one of those. Don't need one. Got Tivo


But you do have a Virgin (ex NTL) something or other box?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes. See sig. t's not the DVR though


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

I used to use Orenosp to provide a secure web page with a non-standard port.

Since a hard disc crash earlier on this year, I've used logmein to my main server PC as ssh access was quite infrequent.

I briefly dabbled with putting the TiVo directly on the net through the router via port 80 (employer blocks most other ports). I got this to work well, but decided not to use it regularly for security reasons.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

aerialplug said:


> I briefly dabbled with putting the TiVo directly on the net through the router via port 80 (employer blocks most other ports).


Presumably your employer does not block Port 443 which attracts a lot less in the way of unwanted malicious attempts to access by worms and so on. I find random attempts to access my Tivo restricted to just once or twice every 3 or 4 days on Port 443 (according to my httpd log) but it was several times a day on Port 80 (albeit that these attempts were never succesful).


----------



## pdragonfly (May 8, 2007)

Hi, How do I set my tivo to a static ip address? Simple words please, I'm a noob.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

pdragonfly said:


> Hi, How do I set my tivo to a static ip address? Simple words please, I'm a noob.


Your Tivo's IP address is the same as the IP address for your broadband internet connection plus your Tivo's port number (80 unless you have set a different port in the tivoweb.cfg file in the /var/hack.tivoweb-tcl directory on your Tivo).

You will only have a static IP address if you have paid your ISP for a static IP address or if your ISP provides a static IP address as standard. If you have a dynamic IP address you can set up a name alias for your IP at www.dyndns.org and use the dyndns notification feature that most broadband routers support to keep dyndns up to date with your latest internet connection IP address if and when your ISP changes it.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Re the port forwarding on the router.

Should I be forwarding UDP or TCP, or both?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ericd121 said:


> Re the port forwarding on the router.
> 
> Should I be forwarding UDP or TCP, or both?


I only forward HTTPS on Port 443 (which in fact also allows HTTP through too on that port) which is TCP only. This works fine for Tivoweb.

I do have other port forwarding port numbers and traffic types that I can allow on my Netgear DG834G and that includes UDP but Tivoweb seems to have no need of UDP given that it supports standard HTML interaction.


----------

